# John Block on Drought Fallout



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is some factual perspective on the drought from John Block.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ought_fall_out/


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Never was a big fan of Block after what I learned he and his silver spoon fed son did during the eighties farm crisis.Interesting article nonetheless. I have to disagree with percent going to "hog farmers" since there are so few actual hog farmers left. I agree mwith the CRP proposal. Common sense not greed should decide which acres are safe to farm. This truly is a "reserve" to get us through the tough times. The greed shown by the cash grain only farmer will come back to bite them with lower export demand, livestock numbers and eventually the truth that ethanol from corn is a terrible product. Truly only time will tell. Steve


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

John Block

http://articles.lati...lture-secretary

http://www.johnblockreports.com/web/reports/show/hans-block-1959-2009

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I personally think that John Jack Block was way ahead of his time.....he was trying to get government out of agriculture long before that was "the thing to do". Sometimes when we are told information from our teachers as young adults or by our peers as adults, some information is not fully divulged. For instance, if someone said John Block did this or that, could it be that maybe someone who is making certain statements had a family member lose a farm during the terrible Ag times in the eighties when John Block was ag secretary and could possibly passing on heresay.....I don't know. But what I do know is that President Ronald Reagan had the utmost respect for John Block.....and thats good enough for me.

http://www.reagan.ut...1986/10786b.htm

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I definitely was not a Reagan fan for sure. Funny you should bring up things you hear as a student. That is where I first heard of things he did under the table for his own profit. I have read several stories about him over the years. These are fro sources outside of mainstream agriculture. I dont put alot of faith in ag journalism. They tend to write about bells and whistle gadgets or the poor polo shirt kid "struggling" to grandpa and dads 10,000 acre operation. This may sound harsh but lets just say I am not a fan of the "Farm Story" that is pushed at the non farm sector. Thanks Steve


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

When I think of Regan, I think of Boraxo.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

You are kind of showing your age arent you when you bring up "Death Valley Days"?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> When I think of Regan, I think of Boraxo.


When I think of Ronald Reagan, I think of the President that led this country out of the economic disaster of the Democratic Carter Administration that gave us double digit inflation, interest rates of 20%, and the Iran Crisis.....Reagan gave us 8 years of stability and restored class and dignity back in the White House. He restored our Defense Department and was a major player in the downfall of the Soviet Union. In history, he is looked upon very favorably.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

'''Besides, he was a great actor, a necessary quality to be a good President. Coincidentily, I heard on NPR last night that Clinton's popularity is at an all time high..... I have to seriously wonder about that.

On Regan, I still liked him on Death Valley Days. I liked Sky King and the Lone Ranger too. I'm old and I certainly don't want a repeat performance. Once was more than enough

BTW. corn went screaming past 8 bucks a bushel at Andersons in Maumee, Ohio this morning.

This close to November, I'm trying not to think about any President too much, just trying to dwell on removing the current one from office.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Coincidentily, I heard on NPR last night that Clinton's popularity is at an all time high..... I have to seriously wonder about that.


NPR is about as liberal left wing as you can get.....I am sure they have Billy ranked right behind Jimmy Carter as best ever...do you think Clintons sudden resurgence according to NPR has anything to do with the fact that he is going to be a central figure in the DNC?? I suppose Billy and Barry(obama) are going to hold hands and talk about rainbows and how Billy really did not mean anything when he called Barry a "Chicago thug" back during the last presidential primary. They might even discuss the latest episode of "Wife Swap"....

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Too deep for me.

I turn on the radio in the car coming home from work at night. 99% of what eminates from the speakers, never attaches itself to my receptors, it's just noise to pass the time (on bumper deer watch).

In as much as a large portion of the immediate family lives in close proximity to Cook County (Chicago), I was under the impression that Obama was 'hatched' in Chicago or so my family says......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> In as much as a large portion of the immediate family lives in close proximity to Cook County (Chicago), I was under the impression that Obama was 'hatched' in Chicago or so my family says......


Sounds reasonable.....hatched as in Parvo.

Regards, Mike


----------

